
What is everyones thoughts on Ethereum? - aml183
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2016/03/02/business/02reuters-banking-blockchain-bonds.html?_r=4
======
dang
It's against the HN guidelines to rewrite article titles unless they are
misleading or linkbait, so please don't do that.

------
aml183
I know it's been posted here many times, but Ethereum has had a number of
advancements over past week so I assume a lot of opinions have changed.

